# Longmont, CO - Cab and blower on Grasshopper 722D



## maxadventure (Feb 18, 2016)

2005 Grasshopper 722D2
61" Mower deck
42" snow blower with enclosed winter cab


----------



## maxadventure (Feb 18, 2016)

Asking $6,900. Delivery negotiable.


----------

